# Printing on a performance hoodie???



## Hunt4jesus (Jul 14, 2012)

I am trying to figure out what process does under armour use for printing the logo on their storm hoodies? I wanna print my camo pattern in our logo on a couple black hoodies and like the style they use. 

First does anyone know what printing is used and how I would go about getting it done. Can most any place do this type?


----------



## jasonaboesel (Feb 14, 2014)

can you post a picture?


----------

